# How long is ok to leave rub on a brisket before smoking ?



## doug1

Hello fro Texas, new to the forum and also smoking meat so was seeking guidance from the forum.

I planned to smoke my brisket on Tuesday of this week in my Bradley Smoker so I purchased the brisket Monday evening, prepared the rub and covered the briskets in rub and then put them in zip lock bags and then put them in the refrigerator.

Unfortunately I had to leave town and so the briskets are still covered in the rub in my refrigerator.

I will be home tomorrow and was wondering if the briskets would still be ok to smoke this weekend after sitting covered in rub in my refrigerator since Monday evening.

Not sure how the rub will affect them after being left in my refrigerator for several days or if I should just toss them out and get a fresh brisket although I sure hate to waste the meat but do not want to make anyone sick if they should not be eaten.

Any thoughts as to whether the brisket is still ok to smoke after approximately 4 days covered in rub in my refrigerator?

I appreciate any input.

Thanks


----------



## SmokinAl

It will be fine!

It may be the best brisket you ever ate!

Al


----------



## doug1

Great, that's what I was hoping to hear. Thanks for your input.


----------



## okie362

If the meat is good the rub will make it better :D


----------



## chef jimmyj

Best Beef Rib Eye I have made was covered in Montreal Steak Seasoning and left unwrapped in the Refer 7 days...Flavor was awesome!...JJ


----------



## creolesmoker

I definitely wouldn't throw it out.  The only thing I see you having a problem with is if there is too much salt in the rub and it draws too much moisture.  If not, it should still be good and if the rub falls off due to moisture just re-seasoned right before you smoke.


----------



## chef jimmyj

CreoleSmoker said:


> I definitely wouldn't throw it out. The only thing I see you having a problem with is if there is too much salt in the rub and it draws too much moisture. If not, it should still be good and if the rub falls off due to moisture just re-seasoned right before you smoke.


With a Wrapped piece of meat, Salt drawing moisture is a Good thing. The salt and juices form a Brine that is reabsorbed. This flavors, tenderizes the meat and causes it to retain the moisture even better. Look at Dry Brine methods...JJ


----------

